# 30 empty live food tubs



## bucknut (Apr 3, 2011)

hi av got 30 empty live food tubs if any one wants them make me a offer


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Which type?

Got a pic?


----------



## bucknut (Apr 3, 2011)

hi ther a mix of 3 diffrent kinds all used for mealworm, morio, crickets, and locusts

10 of these









10 of these









and 13 of these


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

bucknut said:


> hi ther a mix of 3 diffrent kinds all used for mealworm, morio, crickets, and locusts
> 
> 10 of these
> image
> ...


Not interested in these.




bucknut said:


> and 13 of these
> image


I'll give you £3.00 for these posted (10p each + £1.70 P&P)?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

would you take £3 for all the others including p and p???


----------



## bucknut (Apr 3, 2011)

As the tubs 13, lids and pots weigh 380g by the time I put some bubblewrap around them or put them in a box to post (which will weigh more than 50g) they are going to be about £2.50 -£3 just to post

same for the other 20 as thay weigh 436g so thay are in the same grope so no a wont be selling for £3 

will do the 13 for £5 ( £3.50 p&p £1.50 tubs)
and the 20 for £5 (£3.50 p&p £1.50 tubs)
or the lot for £8 (£5.00 p&p £3.00 tubs) 
thanks


----------

